# Amazon Prime Video - Herr der Ringe-Serie startet mit Gratisspiel und Fire TV Stick im Sale



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon Prime Video - Herr der Ringe-Serie startet mit Gratisspiel und Fire TV Stick im Sale*

					Nach etlichen Monaten Wartezeit ist es endlich so weit, die Amazon-Serie zu Herr der Ringe startet. Passend dazu gibt es ein Gratisspiel und den Fire TV Stick im Sale. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon Prime Video - Herr der Ringe-Serie startet mit Gratisspiel und Fire TV Stick im Sale*


----------

